

Spreadsheet Mistake Costs Tibco Shareholders $100M - anishkothari
http://blogs.wsj.com/moneybeat/2014/10/16/spreadsheet-mistake-costs-tibco-shareholders-100-million/

======
anigbrowl
Surely it would be more appropriate to say a mistake almost cost Vista Equity
Partners $100m. Tibco shareholders had no entitlement to the inaccurately-
calculated higher sum.

------
eddyparkinson
If the mistake had been made using pen and paper it would have been called
human error.

